# Best Lure for Trout through the Ice?



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

We caught one on a pink ratfinkee today and one on an orange ratso. What are y'all having luck with?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll use a very, very small jig tipped with 1/2 a mealworm. The jigs that I use are 1/64 oz with different colored heads and bodies. Chartreuse seams to work quite well but combinations of red and white also work well, usually a red body and a white head. 

When fishing with jigs this small you need a very light line 2 lb is almost too heavy and will spool up on top of the water since the jig almost can't pull it down. If you ever see the line quit moving or going down you need to set the hook and reel in your fish.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I like a 1/16oz head with a white, glow, or salt n pepper cutt'r bug. Tip that with a small redside shiner.

The Gulp minnow works under the ice too, same size jig head.

If I'm going smaller, I like a pink or orange shrimpo, tipped with a meal worm. Several years ago, Grandpa D showed me to pinch the head of the mealie before putting it on the hook. That was a great tip.

Sometimes if nothing else is working, I'll thread a night crawler up the line and let it hang. Works pretty well in shallow water with lots of fish passing through (Ladders, or near other inlets).


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree with critter. I use the same type of jigs as he does. Except I use a whole meal worm or even a third of a nightcrawler.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

It depends on which lake I'm at and what type of trout I'm fishing for. rat finkies and shrimpos are good generally for bows, but if i'm after bigger cutts or splake, I'll use other things based on experience.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

I like paddle bugs or gazillas.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

pearl radical glow tube jig or gulp minnow. I like to tip the radical glow with a mealie and remove the head to let some of the guts out.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I want the ice to be gone. Fast. Now!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Can I unlike the previous post???


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

Ice flies and meal worm with a spoon tied a foot or two up the line.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

carp slayer said:


> Ice flies and meal worm with a spoon tied a foot or two up the line.


Yeah, that and a 1/8th ounce white maribou lead-head jig.

.


----------

